# اجزاء دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية



## رجلمنسيناء (9 يناير 2008)

*v *الأجزاءا لأساسية لدائرة التبريد الميكانيكية :-
الضاغط compressor : 
وظيفته يقوم بسحب غاز وسيط التبريد من المبخر بضغط منخفض ودرجة حرارة منخفضة عن طريق خط السحب ويقوم بطرد غاز وسيط التبريد بضغط مرتفع ودرجة حرارة مرتفعة الى المكثف عن طريق خط الطرد.
المكثف Condenser:
وظيفته يقوم بتحويل غاز وسيط التبريد امن الحالة الغازية الى الحالة السائلة .
وسيلة التمدد Control device:
وظيفتها هى السماح بمرور كمية محددة من سائل مركب التبريد الى المبخر على هيئة رذاذ وخفض ضغط السائل فى المبخر .
المبخر Evaporator:
وظيفة المبخر تهيئة السطح لانتقال الحرارة من الحيز المراد تبريده الى وسيط التبريد (بتحويل سائل مركب التبريد من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الغازية
وفيما يلى نتناول كل جزء بالتفصيل 
ملحقات دوائر التبريد:-
1. المجففات:13:
2. القواطع 
3. الترموستات
4. المبادل الحراري
5. خزان السائل


:


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (9 يناير 2008)

*مجهود فوق الممتاز*

اشكرك اخي / اختي الفاضل رجلمنسيناء علي هذا المجهود المتميز
بارك الله فيك (فيكي)

لو تسمح وضع الموجود في المرفقات في في موضوع مستقل يكون افضل لاخوة الاعضاء
منتظر ردك​


----------



## هاني حفظي (9 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل والذي يحتوي على معلومات قيمة وبنفس الوقت مبسطة.


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (10 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رجلمنسيناء (10 يناير 2008)

اسف ؟لا افهم معنى الرسالة وما الذى تقصده من وضع المرفقات فى موضوع مستقل


----------



## مناف قاسم (13 يناير 2008)

يسلمو كتير وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## محب المصطفى (13 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد تكيف (13 يناير 2008)

جزاء الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك:63:


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (14 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير

معلومات رائعة بجد ومجهود رائع


----------



## إبن جبير (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود طيب تشكر علية وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ، ولكن عندي سؤال : هناك مستطيلات فارغة في الملف ، هل هي صور لم توضح عندي أم ماذا؟


----------



## شهدشهد (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً لك


----------



## أرفاد (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا معلومات بسيطه ولكن مفيده.


----------



## م.تركي الصاعدي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مليون شكرا على الملف الرائع ......
بس اعتقد ان اسمك ( رجل من سيناء ) بس مافي مسافات 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسام عبد الصبور (28 أكتوبر 2009)

_جزاك الله كل خير ونتمني لك التوفيق_


----------



## حسام عبد الصبور (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*البرنس*


```
[center]ممكن شرح كيفية شحن وتفريغ الثلاجه والمكيف

[/center]
```
:32:​


----------



## نور محمد علي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## سعد العادلى (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## سعد العادلى (22 أبريل 2010)

للمزيد ادخل للمكتبة


----------



## سعد العادلى (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سعد العادلى (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## محمد سعيدعبد (8 أغسطس 2010)

لسلام عليكم مجهود عظيم


----------



## aliabed27 (8 أغسطس 2010)

المجففات (الفلتر) عنصر اساسي في الدورة التبريد لانه تتم فيه تنقية الوسيط


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ششششكرا


----------



## مستريورك (2 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## eng - mahmoud (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يا نوار


----------

